
Seinfeld Adventure - tosh
https://www.seinfeldgame.com/
======
dyim
This is so good! When I was a kid I wanted to make a billion dollars so I
could buy the Philadelphia Eagles and guide them to their first Super Bowl
victory. Now I want to make a billion dollars so I can buy Castle Rock
Entertainment and let these guys make Seinfeld Adventure.

> Well, firstly, here’s what we DON’T want to make. We don’t want to just
> create a fan service game that repeats jokes or plots that people already
> are familiar with.

> Elaine reminds him that the publicist was supposed to get them all tickets
> to the opening night of the new movie “Rochelle, Rochelle 2”

You can't have both!

~~~
FillardMillmore
Can't help but say that your childhood dream reminds me of Homer Simpson's
childhood dream of buying the Dallas Cowboys - he ended up getting the Denver
Broncos. Needless to say, he wasn't very impressed.

[https://simpsonswiki.com/wiki/Dallas_Cowboys](https://simpsonswiki.com/wiki/Dallas_Cowboys)

~~~
slg
I always enjoyed the fact that this episode aired in 1996 and the Broncos went
on to win the Superbowl in 1997, 1998, and then again in 2015. There is no
question that the Broncos have been a much more successful franchise than the
Cowboys since the air date of that episode. I guess Jerry Jones isn't as smart
as Homer.

~~~
lowdose
Or Jerry Jones wasn't as lucky as Homer. Don't judge intelligence on outcomes,
money is just a proxy for success which is a proxy for how smart a person is
perceived. Drawing causal relationships on 2nd order effects is inferior and
goes against Occam.

------
Waterluvian
I'm not a big Seinfeld fan but everything about this feels right. It's the
right art style. Right era. Right genre. Point and click adventure leaves a
ton of room to explore all the various locations and relevant objects to
Seinfeld lore.

Though I think it's just gonna be a rolling show of Seinfeld references and
that will disappoint me.

~~~
atulatul
>I'm not a big Seinfeld fan

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

~~~
kchr
Are you an anti-seinite?

~~~
atulatul
Oh, No. I have been outed. I wasn't even in!

~~~
agrippanux
I got a lot of problems with you people, and now you’re gonna hear about it.

------
lqet
This painfully reminds me of the fact that @SeinfeldToday [0] is no longer
updated. So many episode ideas!

> Jerry gets paranoid about his girlfriend’s past when her iPhone
> automatically connects to the wi-fi at Newman’s apartment.

[0] [https://twitter.com/seinfeldtoday](https://twitter.com/seinfeldtoday)

~~~
Cyph0n
Reddit has you covered:
[https://reddit.com/r/RedditWritesSeinfeld](https://reddit.com/r/RedditWritesSeinfeld)

~~~
lqet
[http://gold.jerry.gold/](http://gold.jerry.gold/)

------
fancyPantsZero
I want to like this but the part that seems missing is the writing. They have
somebody who can make games and who can make pixel art, but do they have
somebody who can write seinfeld jokes?

~~~
kchr
Hey, it's a game about nothing.

~~~
afterburner
No writers! NOTHING!

------
ceocoder
I feel they are going to have a hard time convincing Jerry and Larry if they
keep calling it “show about nothing”, show about nothing was supposed to be a
joke about the show within the show - here is Jerry confirming as much in an
AMA[0]

[0]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ujvrg/jerry_seinfeld...](https://old.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ujvrg/jerry_seinfeld_here_i_will_give_you_an_answer/ceitvvp/?context=8&depth=9)

~~~
partiallypro
This gives me an idea of how they could maybe get Jerry and Larry to sign off
on it...make this game about the show within the show. Then the writing could
actually stray from the actual show. (Larry has more or less said the "Modern
Seinfeld" Twitter sucks.)

I doubt they will sign off on it though, or will care if it disappoints people
that they won't. I'm a HUGE Seinfeld (and Curb) fan, and would play the hell
out of this, but having heard and read about the two comic geniuses, I
wouldn't get my hopes up.

~~~
ceocoder
You might be onto something, if this can be pitched as a bad cash grab thought
up by Kramer and George that Jerry and Larry officially “disapprove” of but
“can’t” shutdown

------
jszymborski
People need to eat, but ignoring that for a moment, it'd be very cool if they
just dropped a torrent link on /r/Seinfeld and did the whole thing
anonymously... this is the sort of things legends are made of. Hell, make fake
CD manuals and boxing and put the images in on imgur. Spin it into an AR game!
The possibilities are endless, Jerry!

~~~
smnplk
I'm sure Kramer! :)

~~~
dvtrn
Nobody can control Kramer, not you, not me, not Jackie Chiles

~~~
jan6
what about Chuck Norris? ;P

------
bsaul
the new story pitch is actually very good. i just rewatched the whole 9
seasons in the past weeks, and it feels right at home.

edit : now that i think about it, i wonder how they'll manage to get multiple
variation of the story unfold depending on your choices. it's already hard
enough to write one linear... i suppose they'll just block you until you click
on things in the right order. Wonder how interesting or funny this could be in
that context. Maybe a lot ? Like, making the absurd choice and bad decisions
the character usually make and see the consequences unfold... this could be
fun.

~~~
DonHopkins
There are so many possible ways to not deserve soup!

------
mayhaffs
Great execution pertaining to the “unofficial pitch” website. Great
organization of explanation. Transparent, open, and direct. Great UX. (Also my
dad says he will preorder).

------
overgard
I remember someone asking Jerry what he thought of the "modern seinfeld"
twitter account and his response was a really dismissive "eh not a fan". Id
totally play it but I have trouble seeing it ever being approved.

~~~
kick
To be fair, that twitter account is incredibly far from funny.

~~~
barbecue_sauce
Jery get ipad.

------
thebigship
The perfect Seinfeld game already exists:
[http://www.pippinbarr.com/games/thejuniormint/](http://www.pippinbarr.com/games/thejuniormint/)

------
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Turns out Seinfeld is actually still an incredibly relevant show whose
relatability is timeless, with the show’s streaming rights bought by Netflix
recently for _half a billion dollars_."

------
pcan77
LOL This looks exactly like the animation from the old LucasArts game "Full
Throttle." Amazing!

~~~
thiagocsf
It’s like the animation from all LucasArts games. If you haven’t played the
others, you’re in for a humongous treat!

My favourites, in no particular order: monkey island 1 and 2, Indiana Jones,
the dig, Sam & max, day of the tentacle.

There’s a project called ScummVM that allows you to play the games on Linux,
windows and Mac.

~~~
stOneskull
Thimbleweed Park needs a mention. It was very cool. Ron Gilbert is a legend.

------
supernova87a
So, isn't the trick here getting 1) someone high up / creative type at the
copyright owners level to notice this and give approval before the 2) lawyers
/ corporate sharks at the knee-jerk level send a cease-and-desist or copyright
notice and decide to shut you down and steal the idea to develop themselves?

Because I imagine what lawyers worry about is (at worst) whether letting you
go on with this website shows that they did not assert their rights in the
face of a derivative work, or (at best) whether the trouble of negotiating
with you on the terms you want for the development you've already done is more
trouble than just taking the idea and doing it themselves?

I would guess you have a bit of a ticking clock to spread as much word about
this and try to reach the person in the first category (through contacts,
"phone-a-friend-who-might-know-xyz", etc), before inevitably the 2nd category
catches wind of it.

Good luck with it though!

~~~
stOneskull
I imagine that with lockdown rules, it has more chance of being noticed and
approved. It'd be cool to see Larry or Jerry mention it. Even cooler if they
wanted in.

------
unixhero
Fantastic idea but the episode #1 plot sucked. Seriously there's nothing new
there. They should go to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/RedditWritesSeinfeld/](https://www.reddit.com/r/RedditWritesSeinfeld/)
and pick one if the top plots there.

------
TurkishPoptart
Heck yeah! I grew up watching Seinfeld and continue to watch re-runs pretty
often. I really hope this gets made.

~~~
Insanity
Yeah, I'm looking forward to when it lands on netflix!

------
fab1an
This has to be some of the best pixel art ever created. Astonishingly good
work!

BUT: I've spend a few minutes on the site and it is totally unclear how I can
support the team / get the game / sign up for anything.

In fact, there doesn't seem to be anything other than an email?

~~~
eternalny1
Under "What do we need?":

> We need an official contract providing us the rights to create a game based
> on the IP. Even a “Yeah cool” from Jerry or Larry would help. Without it,
> even releasing a “free fan game” can get us into deep waters if they so
> choose to target us.

------
kevin_thibedeau
They should just pitch this to Jerry Seinfeld. He could bankroll the whole
thing and one up John O'Hurley becoming a partner in J. Peterman.

~~~
preinheimer
They're trying...? He doesn't take a lot of meetings with strangers from the
Internet.

The goal here is to get a warm introduction so they can make that pitch.

------
amnas
There's an interesting copyright case where a court held that Seinfeld "facts"
aren't real facts (which would otherwise be excluded from copyright
protection).

Epistemological issues aside, the case unfortunately seems to come down pretty
heavily in favour of the Seinfeld rightsholder.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Rock_Entertainment,_I...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Rock_Entertainment,_Inc._v._Carol_Publishing_Group_Inc).

------
empath75
Seems to me that without the actors, some Seinfeld fan fiction in game form
would just fall flat. Just make a funny point and click game with original IP.

~~~
7thaccount
Read the "Modern Seinfeld" Twitter account posts which read like mini episodes
(Jerry's new GF's phone automatically connects to Newman's WiFi so Jerry is
freaked out). Also the Reddit story of George dating the "slow walker". The
great thing is that if you've watched enough Seinfeld, you can actually hear
the actors saying the lines in your head.

~~~
heyheyhey
Someone made a Seinfeld spec script about 9/11 that was good:
[https://twitter.com/BillyDomineau/status/760505768311304192](https://twitter.com/BillyDomineau/status/760505768311304192)

------
nagarjun
I would buy this game instantly, no questions asked. I grew up watching reruns
of Seinfeld (I was too young to understand it in the 90s). To this day, I
stream a few episodes every month when there isn't anything else to watch. I
think I've watched every episode at least 5 times and some, even more than
that!

------
enitihas
Will the game have a Bob Sacamano character?

------
hnal943
Also check out The Senpai which is... a parody of both Seinfeld and dating
sims.

[https://www.pntgrm.com/the-senpai](https://www.pntgrm.com/the-senpai)

------
gaze
I really want this... but haven't larry or jerry said that it's not a show
about nothing, but a show about where comedians get their material?

~~~
jonny_eh
Yes, but there was a whole "meta" episode where the characters tried to make a
sitcom about nothing, which was clearly a commentary on the show itself.

------
starchild_3001
Someone once said Seinfeld is the best comedy ever made and can ever be made
(non-causal optimum). I welcome the awesome looking game!

------
sfjailbird
They should call it 'The Seinfeld Chronicles.

------
jonplackett
This looks fun. I’ve watched the video and want to play it.

What do you need me to do?! It’s such a long pitch with barely any call to
action at the end!

------
stygiansonic
For some some reason, this really reminded me of _Zak McKracken and the Alien
Mindbenders_ :
[https://www.gog.com/game/zak_mckracken_and_the_alien_mindben...](https://www.gog.com/game/zak_mckracken_and_the_alien_mindbenders)

They really did well with the graphical style!

------
thrill
So ... it's a game about nothing?

~~~
omarhaneef
This response right here... this could be a level. My comment? Another game
level!

~~~
jds375
“Levels Jerry... Levels”

------
SubiculumCode
Really great animation by the way...it really captures some of that old
magic/chemistry.

------
bmmayer1
"Kramer says he knows who can help. Someone with a sworn vendetta against
email. Someone who has devoted their whole life to analogue mail and sees
email as a threat to his livelihood. Someone named Newman."

------
Sosh101
Reminds me of this masterpiece:
[https://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/547307](https://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/547307)

------
cvaidya1986
A Seinfeld game huh.Not that there is anything wrong with that.

------
pgt
This is great, except for the writing. But I’d buy it!

------
enitihas
Does anyone know of a comedy show similar to Seinfeld?

~~~
flanbiscuit
Curb Your Enthusiasm on HBO - Larry David co-created Seinfeld and was head
writer for the first 7 seasons.

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia on FXX, Hulu, Netflix

Mythic Quest on Apple TV+ - created by people who work on It's always Sunny

Veep on HBO - staring Julia Louis-Dreyfus!

Avenue 5 on HBO - same producers as Veep

~~~
ShamelessC
It's Always Sunny absolutely takes inspiration from Seinfeld.

They're even self aware about it in the episode "The Gang Does a Clip Show"
where they mistake a bit from Seinfeld as one of their own memories -
[https://youtu.be/fCwI3KDGtRk](https://youtu.be/fCwI3KDGtRk)

How did you like Mythic Quest? I'm really glad to see Rob and Charlie involved
but it's definitely a bit more tame. I really like Danny Pudi playing a
Dennis-esque character and the actress who plays Poppy is hilarious.

~~~
satysin
I really enjoyed MQ. It is ridiculous but also quite true to life according to
my wife who is a video game producer. A lot of big personalities, egos, etc.

I loved F. Murray Abraham's character. Quite the departure from Dar Adal in
Homeland. Overall the whole cast on MQ was very good though.

------
ryan-allen
This looks great, but I kind of think Jerry is the kind of dude who will shut
this down because he doesn't get 21 Porches out of it.

------
wyck
I know its's not thier intent but the promo video comes across as snarky, in
my opinion the spirit of of the show was a true comedy in a sort or zen way
with a flash of synchronicity, laughing in the face of tragedy and how
rediculous everything is. Possibly just the voice actor that adds the odd
vibe, but it seems to miss the underlying spirit of the show, its not just
about Jerry's snarkiness.

------
quickthrower2
A modern Leisure Suit Larry?

------
mafia303
Looks fun to play for 5mins

------
biolurker1
Please also Larry

------
tvst
Genius. Will buy.

------
starpilot
This seems to make fun of the show and not celebrate it.

------
s_m
Yes please.

------
quattrofan
Want

------
cocktailpeanuts
shut up and take our money

